# Need JC Higgins BeeHive Springer Front End for LADIES Bike???



## Old Man Wolf (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Guys!
We need a JC Higgins BeeHive Springer Front End to fit a Ladies Bike???

I bought one here a couple weeks ago - but the steer tube is only about 6 & 3/4 inches tall and I'm guessing it's for a Men's frame...
... because looking at the Ladies frame we have here the steer tube needs to be approximately 8 & 1/4 inches tall???

ANYBODY have one complete with truss rods (and with or without front fender) they're willing to part with???

I can Paypal tonight or no later than tomorrow morning pending price???

Direct email to OldToyTrains@aol.com is always faster...
... but message here in post or pm ok!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## jpromo (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm guessing the frame is not a ladies Higgins? I'm pretty sure the steer tubes were the same length on ladies and men's bikes and 6 3/4" sounds right. Thus, you will not find a Higgins springer with a steer tube measuring over 8". I'm guessing you've got a prewar frame you're wanting to mate it to? Grafting a longer tube on will be the only option.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Aug 26, 2013)

jpromo said:


> I'm guessing the frame is not a ladies Higgins? I'm pretty sure the steer tubes were the same length on ladies and men's bikes and 6 3/4" sounds right. Thus, you will not find a Higgins springer with a steer tube measuring over 8". I'm guessing you've got a prewar frame you're wanting to mate it to? Grafting a longer tube on will be the only option.




Hey JPromo!
You may remember I bought the '49 JC Higgins Men's with a BeeHive Springer from Bri-In-Ri a couple weeks ago...





... So I was wanting to make a "matching bike" for Wendy with the same style JC Higgins Ladies we picked up a couple weeks ago as well...




You are probably right that they changed the frame head tube size in the early 50's and shared the same exact BeeHive Springer for both Mens & Ladies... 
... so MAYBE what I need to ask here is...
CAN ANYONE PLEASE measure their Ladies BeeHive Springer and get me an approximate steer/head tube length for comparison against the Mens fork (& Late 40's Ladies JC Higgins) I have here??? 
(Mens '49 hasn't arrived yet - so I can't take measurements from it yet!!!)

IF it IS a different fork though - my offer to buy here still stands!!! 

Please Help If You Can???

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## jpromo (Aug 26, 2013)

You're indeed correct. I'd think that was an early postwar Higgins because it still retains the long headtube of prewar bikes. I would say the beehive springer hadn't been introduced at this point. I think it came out around '48-49 when this appears 1946 or so. I'd be curious to see the serial on it. Definitely a headscratcher..

It has a lot of features I didn't think came around until the late 40s but several things suggest very early postwar like the fork, headtube, chainring, and tank. I have a ladies Higgins frame/tank if you want a canvas for a custom build for that fork you've got.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Aug 26, 2013)

I actually think the issue is the girls bike is Westfield built and the one you bought from me is Murray built. All ladies Westfield built bikes have longer head tubes than mens do and all Murray built Higgins both mens and womens have the same shorter head tube and use the same fork. I have had MANY ladies Higgins with beehive springers and they all were the exact same length as mens.

-Brian


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Aug 26, 2013)

*Serial # + Your Frame & Tank???*



jpromo said:


> You're indeed correct. I'd think that was an early postwar Higgins because it still retains the long headtube of prewar bikes. I would say the beehive springer hadn't been introduced at this point. I think it came out around '48-49 when this appears 1946 or so. I'd be curious to see the serial on it. Definitely a headscratcher..
> 
> It has a lot of features I didn't think came around until the late 40s but several things suggest very early postwar like the fork, headtube, chainring, and tank. I have a ladies Higgins frame/tank if you want a canvas for a custom build for that fork you've got.




Hey JPromo!

PLEASE send me photos & price info on your frame & tank (+head tube measurement?)???
I'm very willing to use your parts for Wendy's bike - then simply restore this one for one of my 2 Daughters!

As for THIS bike - I'd LOVE to give you the serial number from it...
... BUT I CAN'T FIND IT!!!???

Not under the bottom bracket...
... I don't see anything on the dropouts...
... Don't see anything on the head tube...
... and don't see anything on the frame that could have been hidden by the tank itself???

HOWEVER - I DID find this neat "Paper Instruction Tag/Notice" inside the tank!!!





She's rough but there's no doubt in my mind she's original - horn, seat & seatpost missing as I bought it shown here...
... more photos of the bike incase anyone's curious...












Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Aug 26, 2013)

*Thanks Bri!!!*



Bri-In-RI said:


> I actually think the issue is the girls bike is Westfield built and the one you bought from me is Murray built. All ladies Westfield built bikes have longer head tubes than mens do and all Murray built Higgins both mens and womens have the same shorter head tube and use the same fork. I have had MANY ladies Higgins with beehive springers and they all were the exact same length as mens.
> 
> -Brian




Thanks Bri!!!
That helps me sort what I need to do for our projects here then...

... I'll simply look for the Ladies Frame & Tank that fits the BeeHive Springer we already bought for Wendy's bike...

... then we'll restore this one original for one of my 2 Daughters...

... and that'll just leave me looking for 1 more of these for my 2nd Daughter!!!

(+ we're still looking for the '40-'41 Elgin Ladies with longer pointed end tank!)

Thanks Again & Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## jpromo (Aug 26, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> I actually think the issue is the girls bike is Westfield built and the one you bought from me is Murray built. All ladies Westfield built bikes have longer head tubes than mens do and all Murray built Higgins both mens and womens have the same shorter head tube and use the same fork. I have had MANY ladies Higgins with beehive springers and they all were the exact same length as mens.
> 
> -Brian




I had an nagging suspicion that it was a Westfield build. The wishbone stay could have gone either way but the binder bolt wasn't the traditional Westfield style. Then it seemed strange that other parts like chainguard, carrier and chainring were of the Murray style. But the tank definitely has a Westfield angularity to it. It seems like a factory mutt to finish off supplies of Columbia frames when the production was moving solely to Murray. A curious bike that would make a great candidate for a cleaning and leaving as-is otherwise.


----------

